# Problem with sub/amp install



## MetalGeekMark (Jan 27, 2013)

So, I just got a new 2013 Cruze and I'm installing the sub/amp from my old car using the instructions from this post:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html

I have all the power cables run but when I went to splice into the speaker wires at the harness I ran into a little problem. According to the above post the speaker wires are:

Left Rear:
(+) Dark Green
(-) Dark Green, Black Stripe

Right Rear:
(+) White
(-) Dark Blue, Black Stripe

So here's my problem...









Two Green/Black striped wires. Similarly there are two white wires so I'm at an impasse. Unfortunately, unlike the pictures in the other thread, the speaker wires are not wrapped around each other in the 2013 like they are in the earlier models. Any ideas would be great because I do not want to go blindly cutting wires and risk ruining something.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

go further down (beside your driver seat) and they should be wrapped by then 

or you can go on to amizon and get the GM PAC harness that is plug and play no cutting required other than a remote wire and ground.


----------



## MetalGeekMark (Jan 27, 2013)

You are right. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Btw welcome to the forum  

What sub and amp you installing?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

